# دعوه لاصحاب الفيسبوك ☺



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

دا موضوع اعلاني بحت
ودا اذا كان مسموح بالاعلان 
وان لم يكن فليحذف في ساعته
.....
لما اشوف زعيمنا روك هيطلب ايه
تمن الاعلان في موقعه بقي 

وزي ماهو واضح في عنوان الموضوع
دي دعوه لاصحاب حساب ( اكونت ) علي الفيسبوك
....
باختصار كدا وبدون مقدمات كتير ورغي ستات وكدا
وفي ظل تلك الظروف العصيبه
 التي تمر بيها البلاد
وظل المسئوليات وفي وجود الاولاد
قررت اشتغل من منازلهم كدا 
وانمي موهبتي الدافينه بقي وابدع
دا لينك جروبي علي الفيسبوك
واتمني تشرفوني وتنوروني هناك
وبالطبع اعرف رايكم في شغلي 
ودا الاهم
في انتظاركم 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/769676563767178/


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2021)

و الدعوه عااامه و هتبقى لااامه ههههه
اكيد الشغل هيبقى طالع حلو مدام الى عامله فنان و بيعمل بحب


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و الدعوه عااامه و هتبقى لااامه ههههه
> اكيد الشغل هيبقى طالع حلو مدام الى عامله فنان و بيعمل بحب



حبيبتي تسلميلي يارب
دا من ذوقك بس 
لسه بعك شويه لحد ما اتعلم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2021)

لا عكً ايه بس ... دا فيه فنان &#55358;&#56785;‍&#55356;&#57256; كبير .. مارد موجود جوه ... محتاج بس تنظيف المصباح علشان يطلع ههههه 
طيب فكرتى تعملى شنطه انجيل ؟ 
بدل الجلد الى بسوسته الى موجود دا ... اعملى شنطه او اسمه حافظ انجيل و يبقى عليه صليب 
يعنى فكرى كدا و طلعى الابداع الى جواكى ..


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا عكً ايه بس ... دا فيه فنان ��‍�� كبير .. مارد موجود جوه ... محتاج بس تنظيف المصباح علشان يطلع ههههه
> طيب فكرتى تعملى شنطه انجيل ؟
> بدل الجلد الى بسوسته الى موجود دا ... اعملى شنطه او اسمه حافظ انجيل و يبقى عليه صليب
> يعنى فكرى كدا و طلعى الابداع الى جواكى ..



اه طبعا ممكن اعمل حافظه إنجيل 
لما اعملها هابقي افرجك 
ادعيلي بقي


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2021)

ربنا يفرح قلببك ويوفقك تم الانضمام


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مارس 2021)

النهيسى قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلببك ويوفقك تم الانضمام



ربنا يخليك استاذي
اسعدني تواجدك بالطبع


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2021)

اعمالك وشغل ايدك حلو كتير حبيبتي نيفو
ربنا يزيدك ويبارك رزقك يارب&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57145;&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2021)

كلدانية قال:


> اعمالك وشغل ايدك حلو كتير حبيبتي نيفو
> ربنا يزيدك ويبارك رزقك يارب������



تسلميلي ياغاليه سعيده انها عجبتك
بجد نورتيني مع اني معرفكيش


----------

